

Online High Schools Test Students' Social Skills - tokenadult
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125374569191035579.html

======
tokenadult
I'm very familiar with the high school most featured in this article (knowing
in real life several of the persons interviewed for the story), and the young
entrepreneur I know best has been trying to do something about the social
issues in that school. It's hard on the students when the administration
doesn't have unified buy-in on the importance of student-to-student social
interaction in an online learning environment.

